# CRAZIEST hunt/ experience ever



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

After a noon arrival yesterday, bumped a bird setting up, had hens roost behind be. Called it a day.. This AM, 4 or 5 roost gobbles, a few afterwards, couldn't work a bird. Here is interesting: Stayed at the spot all night to save gas & time, just slept in my truck, in a field behind the locked gate. Around 9 or so some local keeps going by, shining my truck, eventually even shoots at the gate.. Half hour later I see lights again, then a flashlight is running towards me, next is spooky. I hear a shotgun being chambered followed by, "OUT OF THE TRUCK NOW, TURN AROUND, DON'T LOOK AT ME" not once did he identify himself as law enforcement. By gunpoint I am cuffed and asked 20 questions about Meth, Weed, and my obvious not 4wd truck. It seems a jealous local called the police, who called the landowner and said I'd "cut a fence & was tearing up fields in a 4wd"...... So, after explaining I had permission, maps, even a gate key given by the landowner I'm led to the road at gunpoint in cuffs so they can confirm I have permission & in fact used the gate, didn't cut a fence, and don't have a 4wd... Officer said he was sorry... Then reminded me not to trespass.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would be at their office making some heavy complaints. He's lucky he didnt get shot. Alot of people would have shot first asked questions later when they saw flash lights coming. 

Though, when they yelled I'd have prolly shert myself and had an infarction.


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

i know around here they have to identify themselves. i would have shot, for all you know he's the methhead in the bush stilling up whatever and you were too close. lucky either way, you and him.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Ya Id be filing a complaint. After all that he still lectured you about trespassing? Come on...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

eagleeye76 said:


> Ya Id be filing a complaint. After all that he still lectured you about trespassing? Come on...


Trying to cover his arse. Make it look like he was in the right. Guilty until proven innocent thats how it works these days.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I have never been so scared, I didn't know if Billy bob ******* was gonna Rob me or what. I was certain I was fitnda get whipped with a gun stock or killed. I did in fact have my hand on a loaded firearm.

Had he said "Sherrifs office" or " Police" , this would have gone better. He assumed everything out of my mouth was a lie, went thru my cell phone, etc....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah. I'd file a complaint. No doubt about it.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Same here....he wouldn't have a job anymore if I had anything to do with it. And I agree, I would probably have shot his arse. Filthy don't play games like that lol.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Freaking scary. It would be interesting to know who complained in the first place.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I know who complained..


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I carry a sidearm at all times, it seems his intentions were oke but had it been me i probably would have drawed on him. Thats weird man, i cant even get the game warden on my property to catch some poachers, you need to send rambo my way. Was he a sheriffs officer or local cop?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Sherrifs DEPT. I had my .380 as well.. I left out the more colorful exchanges we had, as this is a family forum.

If ya wanna see more, add me as a friend on FB, and I'll add you to the KY hunting group....

There was "kill you dead" talk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

650Brute said:


> Sherrifs DEPT. I had my .380 as well.. I left out the more colorful exchanges we had, as this is a family forum.
> 
> If ya wanna see more, add me as a friend on FB, and I'll add you to the KY hunting group....
> 
> There was "kill you dead" talk


Ok brother whats your name and profile picture?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh, Walter P. Beyer...... Yours?


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I was gonna add you on FB.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry, I edited my reply


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

If he's running towards me with a shotgun, he better d*** well identify himself as law enforcement..... otherwise the autopsy will determine his ID.

It's a shame that stuff like this happens, sounds like they need to do some training with their officers before someone really gets hurt.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Jim Campbell Columbia TN


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

cheww. that is scary. i alwasy have my 45 next to me. ida shot him if he didnt identify himself. down here in la they are required to identify themselves. thats crazy and you know the person that called it in. hed b havin a whoopin commin, js


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Trying to cover his arse. Make it look like he was in the right. Guilty until proven innocent thats how it works these days.


 I totally agree. But its still not right. An apology at the end would have been more respectable than that lecture.


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

2 to the chest one to the head!!! Law enforcement needs to ALWAYS identify themselves.(Should be a law!!) For they're safety AND yours!!! Total b.s. this cop just rushed you in the dark..... Could've had a tragic outcome. Glad your safe and all is well though bud! Take care and post some pics of your bird when ya get one!!!!!


----------

